# Cult Classics!



## Septemba (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to have a thread about cult classic makeup. I know some of it can be so overrated but I've jumped on the bandwagon a few times and have either found a HG or been introduced to an awesome label. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So what are some cult classics that spring to mind for you? Like Orgasm, Black Honey, etc.? What do you think deserves cult classic status?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2008)

MUFE for their foundations. I've tried other cult classics but they're just not nearly as good as the hype makes them out to be.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 16, 2008)

for me, i would say; orgasm blush (it's the absolute perfect shade for me),  Urban Decay Primer Potion (I dont leave home without it!) and Petticoat MSF (with orgasm, it's to die for.)


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 16, 2008)

I will be watching this thread closely!  There have been so many cult classics I have seen posted about and just never tried.  I still want to try Orgasm and UDPP.  

When I first started using Studo Fix, everyone and their sister/aunt/mother/friend etc used to use it... but I think it is definitely losing it's status as the must have foundation.  

The last couple times I bought it, the formula felt different to me, and a couple of friends have said the same thing to me.  Anyone know if it has changed in recent years?


----------



## Septemba (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I will be watching this thread closely!  There have been so many cult classics I have seen posted about and just never tried.  I still want to try Orgasm and UDPP.  _

 
Meee toooo. I still haven't tried Orgasm, I feel like such a n00b. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_MUFE for their foundations. I've tried other cult classics but they're just not nearly as good as the hype makes them out to be._

 
I am dying to try MUFE HD, it's really hard to get here but I can't wait!!


----------



## rt66chix (Dec 16, 2008)

My personal cult faves: 

Shu Uemura eyelash curler
Ruby Woo lipstick
Kitten shadow from Stila 

I'm sure I'll think of more later today, and Orgasm was already noted.


----------



## rt66chix (Dec 16, 2008)

oh yeah, *Septemba* already mentioned Black Honey from Clinique, which has a lot of memories of growing up for me


----------



## photogeek (Dec 16, 2008)

I think that thanks to media/advertising and the internet in general (ads, promos, online stores, blogs, etc.) it's getting harder to tell what is just a super-hyped item versus what would have loyal followers without everyone being told how popular it is all the time.  Do you know what I mean?
Also, a lot of the super-popular promoted items _started_ with their cult following and got picked up by lots of magazines or put in lots of promotional things until either they just stayed big or people started getting a little sick of them for all the hype.  
Was having trouble figuring out the difference between popular and 'cult' so looked it up like the dork I am:Cult followings are often dedicated enough that many people of similar interest are familiar with one another due to convention gatherings, message boards, Internet chat rooms, word of mouth, or shops featuring related items.
These dedicated followings are usually relatively small and pertain to items that don't have broad mainstream appeal.​Sorry to start writing an essay here, lol, sometimes I think too far into things and bore everybody  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... so on to my list:
(Feel free to agree/disagree, some are smaller scale than others and some are repeats..am just going to throw things out there because I'm avoiding cleaning the house..shh!)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask 
Nars Orgasm blush ('duh' I know) 
Nars Dolce Vita l/s 
Shu eyelash curler 
OPI 'I'm not really a waitress' 
Essie 'Ballet Slippers' 
MUFE Foundations (F&B has had a rep for a long time) 
FF Glossing Creme 
Clinique Black Honey l/s 
Stila Kitten (but they've way over-promoted it imo.) 
Stila Convertible Colors 
Duo Adhesive 
MAC 187 Brush 
MUFE #92 e/s (just a thought, it's getting there imo) 
okay, I ran out and have to suck it up an clean house like a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



am curious to read other people's lists too!  sorry for the looong post.
meg


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2008)

Clinique Almost Lipstick in BLACK HONEY!

Been wearing it since i was 16


----------



## Ernie (Dec 16, 2008)

How about the original Chanel nail polish in "Vamp". Actually it was first called "Rouge Noir" (Red/Black) which makes perfect sense.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

YSL Touche Eclat

Not a personal fav of mine, but always seems to be mentioned in magazines.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

Another one... I think its Maybelline... the mascara with the green lid and pink body, thats always apparently very popular. I hate the stuff.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Another one... I think its Maybelline... the mascara with the green lid and pink body, thats always apparently very popular. I hate the stuff._

 
I totally agree!
I would call it a cult classic even though I HATE it.
It's called Great Lash.  Why do I know its name even though I haven't touched the stuff since 6th grade? It's a cult classic.  Why is it a cult classic?  That I couldn't tell you.


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I totally agree!
I would call it a cult classic even though I HATE it.
It's called Great Lash.  Why do I know its name even though I haven't touched the stuff since 6th grade? It's a cult classic.  Why is it a cult classic?  That I couldn't tell you._

 
Ugh god its horrific stuff! Flake, smudge, ughhhh!


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 17, 2008)

NARS Orgasm (although I prefer Deep Throat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but Orgasm is nice too.)
MUFE Face Products (HD foundation, powder, concealer.. love it all and haven't met somebody who doesn't!)
Bumble and Bumble Hair Products (just got the new Spray De Mode Hairspray and it's worth the hype)
The 187 and 182 Brush
YSL Faux Effet Cils
Benefit High Beam
Benefit BeneTint/Posey Tint
OPI Lincoln Park After Dark (perfect vampy nails, so hot)

The stuff I think is way overrated..
YSL Touche Eclat (overpriced and doesn't do a damn thing)
The other Orgasm products (the lipgloss is pretty but it feels nasty on the lips, the nailpolish makes my skin look horrid, the only other thing I like is The Multiple, but not enough to buy it)
Great Lash (uhhhh totally agree on it being horrible and I don't even know why magazine editors recommend it at all.)


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I totally agree!
I would call it a cult classic even though I HATE it.
It's called Great Lash. Why do I know its name even though I haven't touched the stuff since 6th grade? It's a cult classic. Why is it a cult classic? That I couldn't tell you._

 
Ugh...I always ended up with racoon eyes when I used this...yuck!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I totally agree!
I would call it a cult classic even though I HATE it.
It's called Great Lash.  Why do I know its name even though I haven't touched the stuff since 6th grade? It's a cult classic.  Why is it a cult classic?  That I couldn't tell you._

 
Because it's cheap.  Also Smashbox Photofinish Primer.  I've never tried it and people love it or hate it, but it gets a lot of love.


----------



## cetati (Dec 17, 2008)

Smashbox primer
UDPP
Orgasm
Petticoat
Shimmer Bricks (maybe? HG for me)
MUFE HD foundation and powder


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 17, 2008)

Diorshow mascara
Benefit benetint
Smashbox primer
Orgasm Blush
Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliners
Benefit Hoola
MAC Dollymix blush
MAC Painterly paint pot
Shu eyelash curler
MAC C-Thru Lipglass
MAC Angel Lipstick
NARS Turkish Delight
MAC Carbon Eyeshadow
MAC 187 Brush
Clarins Self Tanner
YSL Touche Eclat


----------



## Septemba (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome guys! Oh - LM TM - Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer! I'm yet to try it but it gets heaps of raves as we all know.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_I think that thanks to media/advertising and the internet in general (ads, promos, online stores, blogs, etc.) it's getting harder to tell what is just a super-hyped item versus what would have loyal followers without everyone being told how popular it is all the time.  Do you know what I mean?
Also, a lot of the super-popular promoted items started with their cult following and got picked up by lots of magazines or put in lots of promotional things until either they just stayed big or people started getting a little sick of them for all the hype.  
Was having trouble figuring out the difference between popular and 'cult' so looked it up like the dork I am:Cult followings are often dedicated enough that many people of similar interest are familiar with one another due to convention gatherings, message boards, Internet chat rooms, word of mouth, or shops featuring related items.
These dedicated followings are usually relatively small and pertain to items that don't have broad mainstream appeal.​Sorry to start writing an essay here, lol, sometimes I think too far into things and bore everybody  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... so on to my list:
(Feel free to agree/disagree, some are smaller scale than others and some are repeats..am just going to throw things out there because I'm avoiding cleaning the house..shh!)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask 
Nars Orgasm blush ('duh' I know) 
Nars Dolce Vita l/s 
Shu eyelash curler 
OPI 'I'm not really a waitress' 
Essie 'Ballet Slippers' 
MUFE Foundations (F&B has had a rep for a long time) 
FF Glossing Creme 
Clinique Black Honey l/s 
Stila Kitten (but they've way over-promoted it imo.) 
Stila Convertible Colors 
Duo Adhesive 
MAC 187 Brush 
MUFE #92 e/s (just a thought, it's getting there imo) 
okay, I ran out and have to suck it up an clean house like a good girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



am curious to read other people's lists too!  sorry for the looong post.
meg_

 
Thanks Meg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_YSL Touche Eclat

Not a personal fav of mine, but always seems to be mentioned in magazines._

 
I think I had a dream about Touche Eclat last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I totally agree!
I would call it a cult classic even though I HATE it.
It's called Great Lash.  Why do I know its name even though I haven't touched the stuff since 6th grade? It's a cult classic.  Why is it a cult classic?  That I couldn't tell you._

 
Lol.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_The other Orgasm products (the lipgloss is pretty but it feels nasty on the lips, the nailpolish makes my skin look horrid, the only other thing I like is The Multiple, but not enough to buy it)_

 
I wanted the Multiple mainly because I gravitate to cream blushes over powder but I'm not sure if the effect/colour payoff will be the same.


----------



## Septemba (Dec 17, 2008)

double


----------



## photogeek (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

  I wanted the Multiple mainly because I gravitate to cream blushes over powder but I'm not sure if the effect/colour payoff will be the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Slightly OT- 
but you should check out NARS Cactus Flower cream blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it has more color kick to it than O, but is still that beautiful pink/peach/coral/? with the gold sheen that makes Orgasm so gorgeous (imo).  very pretty, I've been totally neglecting Orgasm since I got CF a couple years ago..little goes a long way (thanks NARS pigment.)  Also, I've heard that the Multiples have just about no staying power on most people-- and although I haven't tried it in O on my face, I've swatched it in the store several times and it's just so..frosty? It's more of a highlighter than a blush, imo.. but again, haven't tried it on my face.
hths,
m
ps- this blog has great swatches of nars cream blushes if you're interested NARSï¼šBlushè‰²èŸè£œå……(update) & Cream Blushè¦è‰² @ Je suis comme je suis :: ç—žå¢é‚¦ PIXNET ::


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Awesome guys! Oh - LM TM - Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer! I'm yet to try it but it gets heaps of raves as we all know._

 
I was just going to say this!  Also good call with the Dior Show Mascara.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 17, 2008)

What a fantastic thread! Here are my "cult" picks:

YSL Touch Eclat 
Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer 
MAC 187 brush 
MAC Viva Glam V lipglass - I think this one is worthy of cult status at this point. 
NARS - the whole darn blush line. Best in the business, IMHO. 
Shu Uemura Pressed Eyeshadow ME 850 (formerly called ME Silver 945) - truly one of the most beautiful eyeshadows ever created. 
Cetaphil & Baking Soda mixed together for a gentle but effective exfoliator 
Aquaphor 
Why Maybelline Great Lash has been called "the #1 mascara in the world" for a zillion years now is beyond me. Honestly, who the @#$ is using this crap? No offense to anyone here that likes it, but it's just so shockingly bad, it makes my head hurt.


----------



## photogeek (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ MAC 187 brush_

 
This has yet to make all of the magazines, but I seriously agree that it belongs on the cult list. I'm waiting for my pro card to buy it and it's kiiiillling me..trust me, when my 187-buying-day comes, this will be me:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  followed by shouting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and dorky dancing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Shu Uemura Pressed Eyeshadow ME 850 (formerly called ME Silver 945) - truly one of the most beautiful eyeshadows ever created.  
 
I dropped my ME Silver 945 on my 2nd day owning it (years ago at the beginning of the makeup addiction) but maybe it was a mixed blessing as I have it loose in like 4 different pots now so probably won't lose it/run out.  _*Question (for anyone!)-*_ is ME 850 really the same? (ie:does it deserve the adoration that 945 does? lol)

 Quote:

  Why Maybelline Great Lash has been called "the #1 mascara in the world" for a zillion years now is beyond me. Honestly, who the @#$ is using this crap? No offense to anyone here that likes it, but it's just so shockingly bad, it makes my head hurt.  
 





 I'm so glad that so many of us seem to agree on this one, lol...so many poor makeup innocents get sucked into the myth of the ugly tube, it's a pity. I swear Maybelline has to have paid some beauty editors off, really (conspiracy! bwah! lol).
I WILL say that it is a LOTlotlot better with a disposable mascara brush rather than that crappy little spoolie it has-- so I can see MUAs getting it cheaply to use with disposable wands if they go through lots of mascara (eep- I admit to buying totally awful cheap mascara to use for theatre, etc. when I was doing assembly line makeup essentially. A good wand makes more of a difference than formula sometimes) but that's no excuse for the myth of the green and pink tube.

man am a talker today (whoops!)
m


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2008)

Anastasia Brow products and maybe NARS Outlaw as well as Exhibit A and Taj Mahal.  Those three seem really popular although nothing is as popular as Orgasm (why, I don't know...).


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 19, 2008)

photogeek - the reformulated Shu ME 850 is almost identical to the original Silver ME 945, they are very close, but are very slightly different, IMO.  The ME 945 I think had a stronger shimmer to it, and was creamier, if that makes sense.  Both are gorgeous, though.


----------



## Lissa (Dec 19, 2008)

aspirin mask


----------



## photogeek (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_photogeek - the reformulated Shu ME 850 is almost identical to the original Silver ME 945, they are very close, but are very slightly different, IMO.  The ME 945 I think had a stronger shimmer to it, and was creamier, if that makes sense.  Both are gorgeous, though._

 
I guess I can stop conserving my ME 945 and actually enjoy it now, if you know what I mean? Am so wearing it to the cocktail party I'm going to tonight- thanks!
me wearing ME 945 after a few drinks = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yay for hot eye-makeup and dorky drunk dancing.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 19, 2008)

*Products that deserve the hype:*
-Nars blush (I really do believe there is a color in that line for everyone)
-Clinique Black Honey (I think it does really flatter almost all skin colors)
-MAC fluidline (I wear this almost every day)
-OPI Lincoln Park After Dark and I'm Not Really a Waitress (two really great shades)
-UDPP (It stops my shadow from creasing, and I had tried almost everything)
-Urban Decay eyeshadow (the glitter ones suck, but the rest are amazing and have a wide range of colors)
-Olive Oil (The stuff you cook with. It really works well to moisturize my hair)
-Cocoa butter (Moisturizes skin)
*
Products that should be cult classics:*
-Too Faced Eyeshadows (Severely underrated)
-Stila eyeshadows in general (they're sort of in between cult classic and not cult classic)
*
Cult Classics that baffle me:*
-Diorshow mascara (it made my lashes crunchy and wasn't as good as BadGal, IMO)
-Maybelline Great Lash (it's okay but not the godsend it's portrayed to me)
-Nars Orgasm (I like the Nars line on a whole, but I don't know why everyone thinks this color works on everyone. It does not)
-MAC liquid foundation (the liquids break me out like crazy)


----------



## sinergy (Dec 19, 2008)

MAC Bare Canvas
and most of the stuff everyones mentioned I agree on too.

lol at all the Great Lash comments..I hate that stuff! I remember the first time I used it, a coworker told me, omg its the best mascara ever made! i bought it and tried it out for the first time when we were going out, that crap made my eyes burn like you wouldnt believe, and everytime they watered I WAS BLIND! also my sis kept telling me, your eyelashes look like cockoroach legs! dont wear that stuff ever again!!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

L'Oreal Voluminous mascara. I've noticed that even folks who prefer higher-end makeup overall like this mascara, and I've been using the waterproof formula for years.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 6, 2009)

Ooooh I really like this thread, 

I'm posting the cult favourites I have and love:

UDPP
Nars Blushes 
Diorshow Mascara
MUFE HD foundation and powder
187 brush


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 9, 2009)

This isn't necessarily make up, but it was in the Daily Mail last weekend as 'top twenty beauty products women can't live without'. Most of these are what I'd called the cult classics, and I guess most of it is true to an extent..
source - Lip service: Vaseline tops list of beauty products women just can't live without | Mail Online

Top Twenty:
Vaseline Lip Therapy
E45 Cream
Hair Colourant
Nivea hand cream
Simple face wipes
Maybelline mascara - (I BET THEY MEAN GREAT LASH! ARGH!)
Johnson's Holiday Skin
Herbal Essences shampoo
Olay moisturiser
Palmolive shower gel
Gillette razors
Frizz Ease hair serum
Palmers Cocoa Butter
Vaseline Intensive Care body moisturiser
Yves St Laurent Touche Eclat
Baby Oil
St Ives apricot facial scrub
Nivea aftersun
L'oreal Elnett hairspray
Elizabeth Arden eight hour cream

I myself can say I've tried all 20 of the products listed, and currently own 12 out of the 18 products (excluding hair colour)... doesn't mean I use them though lol


----------



## chaffsters33 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't feel like thinking right now but heres a couple:

239 brush
MSF's
Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy eyeshadow--why? i have no clue
Urban Decay 24/7 liners
Stila Kitten eyeshadow
Nars Orgasm anything

And what should be a cult classic!
Too Faced Teddy Bear Kabuki Brush!
That thing is so soft its unbelievable. I'm going to marry that brush.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rt66chix* 

 
_My personal cult faves: 

Shu Uemura eyelash curler
Ruby Woo lipstick
Kitten shadow from Stila 

I'm sure I'll think of more later today, and Orgasm was already noted._

 
ditto on those. i love all three of them.

revlon color stay foundation. great foundation at drugstore price
mac 217 brush
msf naturals
st ives apricot scrub
chi silk infusion
duo eyelash adhesive
mac l/g love nectar
ud e/s urban cowboy
mac l/s russian red


----------



## hotpinkanthia (Jan 21, 2009)

ok, I have to ask- does anyone really like Maybelline Great Lash?  I've tried it before since it is supposed to be such a classic but I absolutely hated it.  Anyone agree with me?

I also love mac's barbie collection, and the new penulitimate liner I think is going to become a classic.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpinkanthia* 

 
_ok, I have to ask- does anyone really like Maybelline Great Lash?  I've tried it before since it is supposed to be such a classic but I absolutely hated it.  Anyone agree with me?_

 
i dislike it a lot. my grandma use to use and and i used to play around with it when i was younger and i never liked it. it dries up very quickly.


----------



## hotpinkanthia (Jan 21, 2009)

ohh, someone agree with me!  Thanks!  I thought I was the only one who disliked it!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpinkanthia* 

 
_ohh, someone agree with me!  Thanks!  I thought I was the only one who disliked it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

i actually know a few people who dislike it. i used to work at a beauty supply store and it used to sell like crazy and i never understood why. but then again a lot of people love l'oreal mascara which i hate. the only drugstore brand i like is lashblast. but i usually prefer my diorshow. lashblast is convenient when money is tight.


----------



## BestRx (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only started getting into makeup in the last 2-3 months. It used to be the stuff that I put on for special occasions. Basically, I invested in good foundation and powder, bought whatever was on sale or I got as freebies from beauty editor friends for the rest of my face, and only threw things away when they smelled or changed consistency. And brushes? Hahaha. As if!

Anyway, thanks to you specktrites, I am getting to know much more and doing a lot better. But in my initial google searches, these are the products that kept coming up:

       Moisturizer: Crème de La Mer
Primer:  Smashbox Photo Finish; Urban Decay Primer Potion
Foundation: MAC Studio Fix Fluid
Concealer: YSL Touche Eclat,; Bobbi Brown Peach Corrector
Blush: Nars Orgasm
Eyeshadow:  Stila Kitten; MAC Carbon
Mascara:  Maybelline Great Lash (the Pink/Green bottle); DiorShow
Lips: NARS Turkish Delight Lipgloss; Rosebud Salve
Brushes/Tools: MAC 187; Shu Umura eyelash curler


----------

